# hmmm what frog is this!?



## Gibbz (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi All,

Found this lil' guy at my back door last night. 
Live in Brisbane & my house backs onto a creek..

After some time on google .... this guy seems to resemble either a.. "Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog" or "Olongburra Tree Frog"
Hopefully some experts can tell from these images <which aren't the best!>

Cheers.


----------



## eipper (Feb 27, 2012)

Juvenile green tree frog litoria caerulea


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 28, 2012)

Agreed, thats not a dwarf eastern. I'm surrounded by them. here's a close up of one of mine




That's just a baby green


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 28, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> Agreed, thats not a dwarf eastern. I'm surrounded by them. here's a close up of one of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww that's very cute!!


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 28, 2012)

they are! I call them my little citrus frogs. I just can't get over the fact that that frog is an adult!


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 28, 2012)

Its just a basic green tree frog.

Some metamorphlings have the black lines on their face and disappear when they mature.


----------

